# حمل برنامج: Universal Mechanism



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الاعضاء:

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

الرابط التالي يحتوي على برنامج: Universal Mechanism




 

رابط التحميل: http://www.husni.net/Softwares/UniversalMechanism.aspx 

*الترخيص :*Demo*حجم ملف (التنزيل) :*81 MB

*وصف البرنامج :*برنامج روسي خاص في عمل محاكاة لأنظمة ميكانيكة تطبق مبادئ الـ Kinematics & Dynamics ​ 
المصــــــــــــــدر: http://www.husni.net​ 

الرجاء تحميل الملف للاستفادة​ 
:31: نسألكــــــــــــــــم الدعــــــــــــــــــــــاء :31:
:78:​


----------



## ahmedmecha (2 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بك ...
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وتقبل منك صالح الاعمال .


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (2 أغسطس 2008)

:16::16::16:

جزاك الله خيرا... مواضع متميزة دائما... شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## م أحلام (15 أغسطس 2008)

البرنامج مارضى يتحمل معاي.. 

ماعرف شو المشكلة

جربت وااايد


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (15 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جداااااااااا


شكرا اخ معتصم


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم ... بارك الله فيكم


----------

